# Thank You Veterans!!!



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you to all the Men & Women Who have served our Country past and present! May you know I have not Forgotten your sacrifice for the People of our Nation!!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

X2...


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Never forgotten - all those that serve, that have served, and those that gave their life for our freedom. Thanks!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you to all Vets and to my friend Scott Cary who is currently deployed to Afghanistan.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

*THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Veterans and just praying that all our soldiers make it home to their families safely!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you to Veterans all over the world who fought for, and continue to fight for, our freedom. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you to those who have served, and those who continue to serve. It is too easy to take our freedoms for granted, and forget the price that many have paid to keep us free.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

GOD BLESS YOU ALL

The Swanson's

Special thanks to my Dad, Brother and Son


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You're welcome.

7 years Army 72-79. Fort Bragg, NC, Fort Leonard Wood MO, US Army recruiting, Jefferson City, MO.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Eleventh day on the eleventh month at the eleventh hour. Going to the service and seeing people that I have made friends with who served, shaking there hands again. What a great way to spend part of a day.


----------

